# Supermarket co-ordinates



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Half the co-ords below we took, and the rest are from a german guidebook. Some are well signposted, others not. We did go to the small Marjane in Saidia but have lost the position. Its not hard to find though, a few km west of whats only a small coastal town with, amazingly, a spotless beach.

If anyone knows the missing ones please add. This is a list of all current Marjanes from their website earlier this year, apart from the fact that bigger cities have several. I'm not sure about Carrefours other than those listed, not many though and we only saw the one in Casablanca which may be the first position I've listed, its definitely a supermarket but we didn't label it in the GPS at the time sorry.

Northings first, in degress, a dash, then decimal minutes. Then westing, not easting!

Safi...................33-17.888' N 09-12.942' W

Mohammedia....33-42.46 07-20.88

Tetouan...........35-36.15 05-20.10

Kenitra.............34-14.44 06-34.25

Meknes............33-51.307 05-34.786

Fes...................34-02.913 05-02.194 

Beni Mellal........32-20.636 06-21.666

Marrakesh........31-40.033 08-00.742

Nador...............35-07.365 02-55.602

Casablanca......33-35.827 07-31.840

Casablanca......33-32.628 07-38.387

Agadir..............30-23.739 09-34.924

Rabat...............34-01.144 06-49.035

Ain Borja

Saidia

Ouijda

Khouribga

Tangier

Carrefour in Sale 34-03.537 06-48.228

The Beni Mellal one has its car park on the roof, and rather than drive in to find it to be cars only we stopped outside in one of the many laybys on both sides of the road for bigger vehicles, taxi drop off and pick up etc


You can't buy booze in all of them, and many have sparrows and a cute red tinged bird helping themselves to a lot of flour and weighed stuff. Every town and many villages will have shops of some kind, but there are not many supermarkets, the above list may be all. Fresh veg is better from small local shops anyway and cheaper.


Argan oil is for sale in many places, and mixed into shampoos and skin treatments as well as with honey (which we didn't buy but should have done as was it delicious) and with ground almonds into a kind of peanut butter, or neat as a salad dressing. You can buy it in supermarkets and a lot of road side sellers, but we're told many sellers dilute it with cheaper oils. The way to tell is stick it in the fridge overnight where it'll seperate if impure. We were recommended a man by the road in a layby who sells undiluted stuff. The people who recommended him have been going back to him for some years. Its still not a cheap thing, but he was something like a half, or maybe a quarter of what you can pay elsewhere.
Argan oil 31-06.173 09-41.023

Morocco also has its own mini stonehenge, with two decent gravel roads leading to it. You could wildcamp there quite happily, the villagers were really friendly. 

M'soura standing stones 35-24.271 05-56.653

Happy travels


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Morocco*

We went last winter to Morocco, going this winter as well. Used the casmpsite guide from Vicasious Books. List of supermarkets in there as well. Good that you have put the co.ordinates in. However our satnav was no use to us there. Whilst it would give us the co.ordinates of where we were it would not show a map! Did yours and if yes who are you with so I can get one ?!!

Neil


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We had the free Olaf maps on the main garmin gps, and Garmins morocco map on a handheld sized but wired in Garmin Colorado. Each mapset was better in some places than others, but you can't put a route into the Olaf, map only.

http://www.island-olaf.de/travel/marokko/gps.html

You may need to deselect Europe or whatever else is in there, and select whichever other map you want to use perhaps?


----------

